# "Trigger Stick" shooter for M.J



## Lee Silva

*J*ust about time I finished this little abomination, that no-good M.J decided to move on to a more *typical* design!!!














It's a modified, previously modified, modification, or "MMMMMMMod" Basically consisting of, 1

*Half of a Poly "Axiom Ocularis" , 2 TBLspoons of Polymorph, **approx 1 half pint of boiling water.....*

*a few careful seconds of localized heat, and seasoned to taste.......*

It actually shoots *V**ery *well*!!! *








*Still yours if you want it M.J.... *


----------



## M.J

Ha!! That's freaking awesome!
How could I NOT want something like that, it's amazing!


----------



## M.J

The main reason I got away from the ORS is that I don't like hammer grip as much. I really like the way it shoots.
This little gem solves that issue :woot:


----------



## Lee Silva

M.J said:


> Ha!! That's freaking awesome!
> How could I NOT want something like that, it's amazing!


Hahahaha.....Same address you sent the ECST pic book from?


----------



## M.J

Lee Silva said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!! That's freaking awesome!
> How could I NOT want something like that, it's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.....Same address you sent the ECST pic book from?
Click to expand...

Yes, please!
And thanks! Anakin and Jodi like it, too


----------



## Lee Silva

M.J said:


> The main reason I got away from the ORS is that I don't like hammer grip as much. I really like the way it shoots.
> This little gem solves that issue :woot:


Oh it's a sound concept... But don't get too excited just yet.. Obviously the first one I ever made, so while this proto looks a frikin million bucks, the proportions need adjusting.... I mean, There's nuthing wrong with it! Feels good, works good, shoots good, but better is still a few details away..


----------



## Lee Silva

M.J said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!! That's freaking awesome!
> How could I NOT want something like that, it's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.....Same address you sent the ECST pic book from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please!
> And thanks! Anakin and Jodi like it, too
Click to expand...

Good enough..... Hi Jodi, and Anakin!!!

I'll get it on a boat sometime this coming week.

Enjoy your weekend you guys...


----------



## quarterinmynose

you the man Lee!


----------



## Lee Silva

quarterinmynose said:


> you the man Lee!


I Am the man!

"I'm sooo bad, I should be in detention. I'm the man!!!"

Who sang it yallll?


----------



## zippo

Lee Silva said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> you the man Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> I Am the man!
> 
> "I'm sooo bad, I should be in detention. I'm the man!!!"
> 
> Who sang it yallll?
Click to expand...

 Anthrax !


----------



## Lee Silva

zippo said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> you the man Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> I Am the man!
> 
> "I'm sooo bad, I should be in detention. I'm the man!!!"
> 
> Who sang it yallll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anthrax !
Click to expand...

AAWWWWWe!! All you American boys should be hangin low heads about now! :thumbsdown:

Me and my new "Windproof" buddy man will be over here, BANGIN ours!!! :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## M.J

Lee Silva said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason I got away from the ORS is that I don't like hammer grip as much. I really like the way it shoots.
> This little gem solves that issue :woot:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's a sound concept... But don't get too excited just yet.. Obviously the first one I ever made, so while this proto looks a frikin million bucks, the proportions need adjusting.... I mean, There's nuthing wrong with it! Feels good, works good, shoots good, but better is still a few details away..
Click to expand...

In that case I'm happy to help with R&D and promotion. It would take big brass balls to market a product like that! :lol:
"Black Sheep Forge Triggerstick... Not for the timid"
I wish I could just come out to Cali and pick it up, I've never seen the Pacific or a proper blacksmitherry.


----------



## JTslinger

That is freaking awesome Lee!


----------



## Lee Silva

Hehehe... I don't know if it's something for any more than a "Special order only" type market, but we'll have some fun!

Then again.... Who knows?


----------



## bigron

very nice shooter Lee,that should be awesome to shoot MJ


----------



## flipgun

Very clever and handsome.(The shooter.  )


----------



## e~shot

cool!


----------



## Lee Silva

JTslinger said:


> That is freaking awesome Lee!





bigron said:


> very nice shooter Lee,that should be awesome to shoot MJ





flipgun said:


> Very clever and handsome.(The shooter.  )


Thank you, boys!

I just love the look of the thing... We'll see how MJ gets on with it, and like I said, who knows.....

I mean, I can see potential in it, but someone's got to do a lot more shooting with it to say for sure!

MJ's a solid marksman, and it was made for him. He[[, I'd love it if a couple months from now he sent me a target with a single hole in it, and on the back, a multi-digit tally of the shots he put through it... Hehehe


----------



## leon13

That's so cool 
Cheerio


----------



## Tremoside

Dang! Lee, that was fast! I have to "stick" to the fact it's a freeakin' cool idea with a fine design in no time. Stop it right now :neener: it's too hard on me :banghead: .

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

That's awesome! I saw M.J's ORS videos can't wait to see a shooting video of this!

Hey Lee where about in California do you live? I might be moving there this summer......... Josh


----------



## toolmantf99

There's Lee, always thinking outside the box! Reading the original post was like reading a ransom note!


----------



## Can-Opener

That is innovative to say the least and So Cool looking!  I just can not understand why these do not RTS lots. It must be more of a random occurrence than I worry it is. I look forward to hearing more about this in the long term testing.

All that aside The way you moved that HDPE around is very clever. Have you considered modding one into a more traditional tube shooter??? The curled fork tips look so cool!  Way to go Lee


----------



## stinger

The sexiest "half rack" I've ever seen. In the hand it looks like a detonation switch in a cool bad guy movie.

" shoot the hostage"


----------



## DougDynasty

Way cool. I don't know what goes on in that crazy brain of yours my friend but it's working. Such an unusual and awesone idea. Truly one of a kind. Brilliantly done. You da man Leefus!


----------



## honorary pie

Noooiche.. Aside from all the badassery, I was kind of thinking of a similar mod with a fork I broke during production. Errr, I mean, a mod of a previously modded mod? Hmmm, is the Lee Silva Ampu-laris mod?

Righteous job Lee, why are there so many puns? Always with the puns


----------



## Chuck Daehler

That's neat. A half frame stickshot Would Bill Hays mind if you called it the "Halfcock Sniper"? :king:


----------



## stej

I see some evil in the slingshot :devil:


----------



## Bob Fionda

Wow I had lost it! That's a stunning invention Lee. What do you do in the night instead of sleeping man? I'll be waiting a vid from MJ......great work!


----------



## sharp eye

Very innovative design, a lot of potential with this unique shooter.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That Trigger Stick should come with a "trigger warning"...I've "triggered" all over my pants...


----------



## Poiema

Yes indeedy. If anyone has the... temerity to play with this quirky dark fantasy, our Guinness Wolrd Book inductee would most definitely be *THE one**!*

Just gotta see what M.J. does with this eccentric little rabble-rouser. Can't wait to see the devastation that is wrought.










*Edit:* Added foto to 2nd page.


----------



## Lee Silva




----------



## M.J

Lee Silva said:


> 100_2834.JPG


Send it...SEND IT! 
Anticipation is killing me! anic:


----------



## NOTATOY

Sweet looking ..... thing man!


----------



## Stariy Bashmak

Выглядит очень агрессивно и при этом очень красиво. А есть видео стрельбы из этой "Занозы" ??


----------



## flipgun

:question: :yeahthat:


----------



## flicks

Wow Lee! I almost missed this beauty! What a cool concept. Great work my friend! h34r:


----------

